# Anderson Silva Sig



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Rate please. If anybody wants any of them, i'll shrink it to sig limts and add username. Two versions:

*V1*









*V2*









And a Hayden sig:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

love it...only thing is in the silva one on the right picture the blur around his head i dont like but other than that good work


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the first version of the Silva sig. And I really like the text you used in both of them, the Silva and Hayden one. Good job.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like both the Silva and Hayden sigs.

The first Silva sig is better but I don't really like all the blur around his head on the right picture.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I think both sigs look great. The text in the Hayden one is fantastic.

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Superb lighting is really what sets it apart. The colors go VERY well, and the text is simple but meld extremely well with the bg. Good job sir.


----------

